# Winchester to London (Again) 25th August 2012



## Trickedem (27 Jun 2012)

After the success of Last Year's ride I thought we would do it all again.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/winchester-to-london-100mile-ride-2nd-july.75317
This was a great ride through stunning countryside and if you are lucky with a following wind! The only bad point was the M3/A34 junction, which we cycled round and nearly killed ourselves. However, the good news is that I have found the entrance to the tunnel! http://goo.gl/maps/Avp2
We would catch either the 7.35, 7.39 or 7.50 trains out of Waterloo and a ticket cost £15 on a 4 person groupsave.
The route is fairly hilly and is around 100miles back to London, although there are several bail out points along the way where you could catch a train back to London. We would stop around 11am for a snack then again a 1.30pm for lunch. I would expect the moving speed to be 14-15mph.

Let me know if you are interested. Although it is two months away, I wanted to get this in the diary now.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2012)

Count me in as a definite


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

I'm a tentative. Thinking of a midnight ride to the start


----------



## rb58 (27 Jun 2012)

Calendar looks alright at the moment, so put me on the list please Tim. It was a great ride last year. (although it is a bank holiday weekend, so my plans may yet change)


----------



## rb58 (27 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm a tentative. Thinking of a midnight ride to the start


Hmmmm, interesting......


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Hmmmm, interesting......


 

Indeed...................


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

rb58 said:


> Hmmmm, interesting......





ianrauk said:


> Indeed...................


It would make it a 200 and I'd say a fairly leisurely run down if we left HPC at midnight. Plus there should still be a fairly early dawn. It was getting light way before 5am on my run North.


----------



## musa (27 Jun 2012)

im in too


----------



## User10571 (27 Jun 2012)

That's an interesting little ride, that is...
From the six or so traffic free miles as we left Winchester and slewed our way through watercress beds, to the endless stream of invective from those who had (presumably) never tackled White Down previously *snigger*.
To the glorious descent from Box Hill to The River by those who elected not to accompany Trickidem back to his homelands.....

Not yet sure whether I'm up for it, but certainly a ride which gets the User10571 seal of approval


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2012)

White Down is one of the nastiest climbs I've ever tackled...

Most definitely interested (again). Might be up for riding from the smoke too. Would like to get a 200 miler in the bag this year, company would certainly be nice. Unless I do it solo during my week off (week of Newhaven-Dieppe-Paris), for which I was thinking Pompey-London-Brighton-Pompey.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jun 2012)

I'm interested in this one - subject to checking for clashes, closer to the time.


----------



## rb58 (27 Jun 2012)

Oh yes. White Down Lane. I climbed that one on my way up from Lands End. Just for a laugh. Only, it wasn't funny.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jul 2012)

Just to confirm, I am planning a 9.00am start from Winchester, for those who want to get there by other means.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jul 2012)

Hi Trickedem, 

Do you know where you would possibly be lunching yet? 

I cant make the whole ride as I have early morning commitments that day, but would like to join you all for lunch and then the rest of the ride, if thats okay?


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jul 2012)

We lunched last time at the Gomshall Mill. However, I have looked at their website and they appear to have gone a bit fancy and expensive. So we need somewhere nearby and I am open to suggestions. Based on timings from last year we arrived here at 1.30pm and I would expect to arrive about the same time.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2012)

Miss out lunch, save pounds and get back earlier!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

Trickedem said:


> We lunched last time at the Gomshall Mill. However, I have looked at their website and they appear to have gone a bit fancy and expensive. So we need somewhere nearby and I am open to suggestions. Based on timings from last year we arrived here at 1.30pm and I would expect to arrive about the same time.


 

It was the Compasses Inn @ Gomshall wasn't it??


----------



## StuAff (10 Jul 2012)

Trickedem said:


> We lunched last time at the Gomshall Mill. However, I have looked at their website and they appear to have gone a bit fancy and expensive. So we need somewhere nearby and I am open to suggestions. Based on timings from last year we arrived here at 1.30pm and I would expect to arrive about the same time.


Wrong pub, Tim, it was this one http://www.thecompassesinn.co.uk/welcome.html
Edit: cross post with Ian.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jul 2012)

Trickedem said:


> We lunched last time at the Gomshall Mill. However, I have looked at their website and they appear to have gone a bit fancy and expensive. So we need somewhere nearby and I am open to suggestions. Based on timings from last year we arrived here at 1.30pm and I would expect to arrive about the same time.


 
Super. Isleworth (where Ill be doing house/dog sitting) to there or there about's is easy.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jul 2012)

I said it had changed!
I thought I would offer options however. As an alternative we could stop at Rykas Cafe at the foot of Box Hill, or at the National Trust Cafe at the bottom. The disadvantage of the stopping in Gomshall is having to climb up White Downs Lane.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2012)

I broke my cherry on White Downs a cpl of weeks ago and found it pretty steep on that second section. Very narrow and the 4x4s up the 'arris probably assisted my speed. Luckily I was on a triple and in the granny ring... all be it stuck in the granny ring, as my Ultegra shifter bust somewhere along the A25, just before I turned into WDL!

Had the pleasure of coming down it, from the North, on Sunday. Shame it was like a river of mud and loose rock or it would have been fun


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2012)

Trickedem said:


> I said it had changed!
> I thought I would offer options however. As an alternative we could stop at Rykas Cafe at the foot of Box Hill, or at the National Trust Cafe at the bottom. The disadvantage of the stopping in Gomshall is having to climb up White Downs Lane.


 You don't have to do White Downs you know. You can just stay on the A25 into Dorking then A24 to the bottom of Box Hill. T'is entirely your choice however.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> You don't have to do White Downs you know. You can just stay on the A25 into Dorking then A24 to the bottom of Box Hill. T'is entirely your choice however.


That would be cheating! and you know about my aversion to A Roads.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2012)

Trickedem said:


> That would be cheating! and you know about my aversion to A Roads.


Well if Davy is along for the second half of the ride, his allergy to hills like White Down trumps your aversion to A roads!!

Anyways I'm along for the ride, so long as someone feeds me fish and chips at lunchtime I don't care if the A road goes over a hill.


----------



## rb58 (10 Jul 2012)

I don't mind A roads, but the A25 from Gomshall to Dorking is a nasty stretch because it's narrow with fast traffic and enough ramps to slow cyclists down. White Downs would be my preference.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Aug 2012)

Sorry Folks, but I am not going to be able to do this ride until September, due to a family commitment. As a number of people are planning on riding down to Winchester the night before I am sure it will still be going ahead.
Who would like to step up to the plate and become the new ride leader? The only responsibility is getting people past the A34 roundabout successfully. PM me if interested and I will get in touch to explain the route.

I will probably be doing this on Saturday 8th September if anyone is interested in joining me then.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

I suppose I'm happy to lead the ride back. However it's possible I may take a more direct route than other people may prefer so if someone else would like to lead please feel free.

Is this roundabout particularly fatal or just unpleasant? How does it rate compared to something like HPC or E&C?


----------



## Trickedem (2 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> I suppose I'm happy to lead the ride back. However it's possible I may take a more direct route than other people may prefer so if someone else would like to lead please feel free.
> 
> Is this roundabout particularly fatal or just unpleasant? How does it rate compared to something like HPC or E&C?


The roundabout is very nasty, because traffic is joining it at motorway type speeds. However there is an underpass, which we failed to find first time and then ended up going all the way around the roundabout. I now know where the entrance to the underpass is.
I can also provide the gpx for the route.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

I would prefer someone else to lead but I don't want the ride not to go ahead as I'm looking forward to the ride down to Winchester.

Anyone up for leading then?

BTW the 8th Sept is the day of the FNRttC to Southwold so I'll be on that.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Aug 2012)

Good spot. I can't do it the following Saturday, so now will be aiming for Sat 22nd Sept.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Good spot. I can't do it the following Saturday, so now will be aiming for Sat 22nd Sept.


 Errmmm, I'll still be out as that is the day before User13710's Lewes to Bexhill ride which I'll be riding down to Lewes for. 1 double century a weekend is enough for me!!


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2012)

There's a possibility I may be out of the country on the 7th / 8th, but if I'm not I'm happy to lead the ride back from Winchester.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> There's a possibility I may be out of the country on the 7th / 8th, but if I'm not I'm happy to lead the ride back from Winchester.


 Come on Ross! Keep up!! It's the ride back on the 25th Aug that needs a leader!


----------



## PpPete (2 Aug 2012)

Don't know if I'm available for the whole thing, but if you let me know what time, I'll do my best to lead from the station, through that roundabout and out into the nice lanes.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

PpPete said:


> Don't know if I'm available for the whole thing, but if you let me know what time, I'll do my best to lead from the station, through that roundabout and out into the nice lanes.


 Cheers PpPete. The plan is to leave at 9am. I'm not sure anymore who is cycling down overnight and who is getting the train. Perhaps a roll call is needed:

I'm cycling down overnight.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2012)

overnight for me


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Come on Ross! Keep up!! It's the ride back on the 25th Aug that needs a leader!


Ah yes. I meant the 25th. It's been a long day.......


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2012)

Overnight.


----------



## PpPete (2 Aug 2012)

Is there a gpx of where you headed after that ? - so I can be sure to put you on right road.... and decide where I'm going to turn rouns and head for home.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Aug 2012)

Heres the route we took last time
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/96412609
You can even see where we made our trip round the roundabout rather than under it.


----------



## rb58 (19 Aug 2012)

Bumping this thread. 

How many takers?


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2012)

Me for sure.


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2012)

Me. Trying to do the ride out from HPC as well after a late shift wouldn't be a good idea, but I'll ride up to Winchester from Pompey and am still thinking of trying to make a 200-miler out of this.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Heres the route we took last time
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/96412609
> You can even see where we made our trip round the roundabout rather than under it.


Is this the route we're taking back?


----------



## rb58 (20 Aug 2012)

I expect so - I just haven't had a chance to look at it yet. Will do tomorrow morning I expect.


----------



## Trickedem (20 Aug 2012)

Hope the ride goes well everybody and I hope you find the tunnel!


----------



## musa (21 Aug 2012)

im out double booked with work


----------



## rb58 (21 Aug 2012)

Hi. I've scoured this thread and the London to Winchester prologue thread and am atempting to summarise the arrangements as follows:

*Outbound (London to Winchester) - leaving HPC at Midnight Friday 24th. * 

Following Martint235's route here

Riders are (I think): 
Martint235
rb58
Aperitif
StuAff
CharlieB
Hector
_Leisurely pace, regular stops._

*Inbound thread (Winchester to London) - leaving Winchester station at 9.00am Saturday 25th*

Following last year's route here. (Note this route ends at Croydon which is where the peloton broke up last year)

Riders who have expressed an interest are (I think):
Martint235
rb58
StuAff
CharlieB
Davywalnuts (from Gomshall) - tbc
User10571 - tbc
PpPete - tbc
Sitting Duck - tbc
Hector - tbc
Aperitif - tbc if he can persuaded the train is a rubbish option.
Expect 14-15mph average. Lunch at Gomshall Inn probably around 1 - 1.30pm. Elevensies somewhere along the road.

Could everyone please confirm or otherwise on this thread.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Aug 2012)

Forgot about this ride and can't afford the train. No chance of me riding out on Friday night either, so I will have to bow out. Hope you all have a great ride though and the weather is good for you!


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2012)

Confirm for the inbound leg. As I posted on Sunday, I think I'm probably better off riding up from Pompey on Saturday morning than trying to do HPC-Winchester-London straight after work.....


----------



## Eddie_C (21 Aug 2012)

I'd like to join this ride too - from Winchester.

regards

Eddie


----------



## CharlieB (21 Aug 2012)

Confirmed. I'm in.


rb58 said:


> Riders are (I think):
> Martint235
> rb58
> Aperitif
> ...


You reckon? With those names? That's a warp speed team.


----------



## martint235 (21 Aug 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Confirmed. I'm in.
> 
> You reckon? With those names? That's a warp speed team.


 Nah we're pootling on the way down. We've got 9 hours to do 65 miles.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Forgot about this ride and can't afford the train. No chance of me riding out on Friday night either, so I will have to bow out. Hope you all have a great ride though and the weather is good for you!


 
SD, I am going to leave where I am currently staying at about half 11am to meet for lunch, cycling there obviously, then follow the ride in. Would be more than welcome to join me. Its about 25 miles from Isleworth... but, as it looks hilly, ill probably be on the tourer, which, like me, is built for comfort, not speed...

So just to confirm, I am in, so will meet you at the lunch stop,(forget where) unless, I buy I new bike instead.. of which, ill let you all know...

And thanks Ross for the summary.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Aug 2012)

Okay Davy, let me have a think about it and see if I can juggle my Saturday. I will let you know if I decide to come along but as I'm skint, won't be partaking in the pub lunch thing... Could sit there with a glass of tap water and banana, I s'pose 

Will let you know! Cheers


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Okay Davy, let me have a think about it and see if I can juggle my Saturday. I will let you know if I decide to come along but as I'm skint, won't be partaking in the pub lunch thing... Could sit there with a glass of tap water and banana, I s'pose
> 
> Will let you know! Cheers


 
If I dont buy the bike, we could cycle down, get drunk, on my tab, and then train it back.. hehehe. I also make it about 38miles from pub to croydon...


----------



## CharlieB (21 Aug 2012)

Davy - you have that lovely new blue Dolan (that I covet madly). I'd have thought n+1 wouldn't have applied in your case.

Ant - I'll treat you to a drink and lunch.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Aug 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Davy - you have that lovely new blue Dolan (that I covet madly). I'd have thought n+1 wouldn't have applied in your case.
> 
> Ant - I'll treat you to a drink and lunch.


 
Would you like a picture complete with chain marks as signage? . I would take her and still may, just, the map above is showing a nasty climb and decent... and I dont fancy doing a GregC.... but n+1 always applies..


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Aug 2012)

Very kind chaps but I don't think doing White Down on a tummy full of yellow beer is such a good idea, or is it?!


----------



## PpPete (21 Aug 2012)

If I don't make it (and I will try)

The GPX track for the return posted uphtread does follow the cycle track through the horrible A34 / M3 roundabout.
To find the start of it though....
After Halfrauds on your left take the 3rd exit at the little roundabout, as if you were turning into Tesco.
You have to go in to Tescos quite a bit further than the GPX shows and then at the first dropped kerb on your left - go onto the pavement and double back towards that little roundabout.
Follow the pavement round to right, so now you are heading north-east again (as you were all past Halfrauds) - now you cannot miss the entry to the tunnel system...


----------



## rb58 (21 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Very kind chaps but I don't think doing White Down on a tummy full of yellow beer is such a good idea, or is it?!


I can't think of any better way to prepare for White Down than by filling your belly with beer, burgers and chips.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Aug 2012)

I suppose rocket propulsion is one way to go!


----------



## martint235 (21 Aug 2012)

Right, very, very, very final route to Winchester. I'm not changing it again. However on the night if any rider has a better way of getting out to the A30 I'm happy to follow them.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2012)

Bayswater Rd, Holand Park Ave, Bush Triangle and pick up the A315 etc...used to be my commute and it avoids that crappy Hammersmith bit. Last time I did that I think I only had half a handlebar... Have you not got the first bit of the Henge ride Mart - I'm sure I led it out that way.
Why not start at 1am...or 2? 
I cannot get any time of to mentally prepare for this ride, so expect infantile behaviour. If the worst comes to the worst I may be there on time, otherwise expect 'different'


----------



## martint235 (21 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Bayswater Rd, Holand Park Ave, Bush Triangle and pick up the A315 etc...used to be my commute and it avoids that crappy Hammersmith bit. Last time I did that I think I only had half a handlebar... Have you not got the first bit of the Henge ride Mart - I'm sure I led it out that way.
> Why not start at 1am...or 2?
> I cannot get any time of to mentally prepare for this ride, so expect infantile behaviour. If the worst comes to the worst I may be there on time, otherwise expect 'different'


We're taking our time! And I'll just tag along behind you until the A30 then.  I knew you'd know the way.


----------



## CharlieB (22 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Bayswater Rd, Holand Park Ave, *Bush Triangle* and pick up the A315 etc...used to be my commute and it avoids that crappy Hammersmith bit. Last time I did that I think I only had half a handlebar... Have you not got the first bit of the Henge ride Mart - I'm sure I led it out that way.
> Why not start at 1am...or 2?
> I cannot get any time of to mentally prepare for this ride, so expect infantile behaviour. If the worst comes to the worst I may be there on time, otherwise expect 'different'


Does anyone know what they're doing at Shepherds Bush Green? It was all dug up a week or two ago.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Does anyone know what they're doing at Shepherds Bush Green? It was all dug up a week or two ago.


Contaminants delayed the work in the first instance and now...
The original report of the delay had this interesting phrase...


> material containing elevated levels of contaminants were encountered in deep soils


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Aug 2012)

Btw, whats the weather meant to be like for this Saturday? Am seeing rain... . Anyone got a cat whos good at predictions?


----------



## rb58 (22 Aug 2012)

Met office is predicting light showers, decent short-sleeve temperatures _and a strong tail wind blowing us back to London. _(which means a head wind for the ride down - good job we've got all night!)
It will of course change before Friday night.


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Btw, whats the weather meant to be like for this Saturday? Am seeing rain... . Anyone got a cat whos good at predictions?


My cat says it's going to be sleeping on Saturday.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Aug 2012)

I think I'll take the suntan lotion with me...


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Aug 2012)

User13710 said:


> I really hope Davy's bike has learned about dropped kerbs after all this time ... sorry Davy!


 
Haha. Alas, I don't think ill be going through any car parks on my stretch, will I? ( I don't know where this part of the ride is, *gets possibly worried*).


----------



## rb58 (22 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know who 'Hector' is? I tried to send a PM, but that profile "is not available".


----------



## Mark One (22 Aug 2012)

hi all

Martin has used his legendary powers of persuasion to suggest to me that i ought to join you for the outward and inward legs of this ride. (despite no longer sharing the same office, he's been using the old tactic of impugning my masculinity and calling me chicken until I agree)

So if it's OK with you all, I'll see you at HPC at 12:00 on Friday.

Look forward to seeing you chaps again.

Mark


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2012)

Mark One said:


> hi all
> 
> Martin has used his legendary powers of persuasion to suggest to me that i ought to join you for the outward and inward legs of this ride. (despite no longer sharing the same office, he's been using the old tactic of impugning my masculinity and calling me chicken until I agree)
> 
> ...


Who? Me? I'd never call you a chicken. I've got too much respect for chickens!!


----------



## rb58 (22 Aug 2012)

Mark One said:


> hi all
> 
> Martin has used his legendary powers of persuasion to suggest to me that i ought to join you for the outward and inward legs of this ride. (despite no longer sharing the same office, he's been using the old tactic of impugning my masculinity and calling me chicken until I agree)
> 
> ...


Nice one Mark. See you there.


----------



## ttcycle (22 Aug 2012)

Great stuff, I was cycling on the A30 yesterday daytime.

I look forward to reading the reports as planning to do part of this route from A30 down to Winchester when I have more miles in my legs and lungs and probably in the day rather than night.

Have a good ride!


----------



## ttcycle (22 Aug 2012)

In fact, was planning to do this route on Sunay with CoG et al but there's too few of us to get the most out of a good draft and I don't think my legs are able to handle the rolling terrain until I get a bit fitter.


----------



## martint235 (23 Aug 2012)

ttcycle said:


> In fact, was planning to do this route on Sunay with CoG et al but there's too few of us to get the most out of a good draft and I don't think my legs are able to handle the rolling terrain until I get a bit fitter.


Come on Grace, just meet us on Saturday morning in Basingstoke


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Aug 2012)

ttcycle said:


> In fact, was planning to do this route on Sunay with CoG et al but there's too few of us to get the most out of a good draft and I don't think my legs are able to handle the rolling terrain until I get a bit fitter.


 
Depending on the time you are thinking off, Ill be your draft, till say about Camberley... if you're interested...


----------



## PpPete (23 Aug 2012)

Expect to join you at Winchester Station, but will be peeling off at Arlesford as will be out celebrating my daughter's GCSE results Saturday lunchtime.
Seven A*, three A, one B


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Right, very, very, very final route to Winchester. I'm not changing it again. However on the night if any rider has a better way of getting out to the A30 I'm happy to follow them.


 
I've just looked over this.. I am wondering why you wish to attempt a suicide bid by using the A4 Cromwell Road to Chiswick and also your variation through Staines... *shakes head*.... Would you like me to lead you out to Egham Friday night?


----------



## rb58 (23 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I've just looked over this.. I am wondering why you wish to attempt a suicide bid by using the A4 Cromwell Road to Chiswick and also your variation through Staines... *shakes head*.... Would you like me to lead you out to Egham Friday night?


I shall be following Martin. It sounds like he'd do well to follow you. Can you promise a kebab?


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> I shall be following Martin. It sounds like he'd do well to follow you. Can you promise a kebab?


 
My local kebabay, with seating and toilet, will be open till 3am, so yeh, not a problem... Which is right near my office, with more toilets... then again, at that time of night, the world is our toilet... 

But my big worry, is the Cromwell Road, on a Friday night, is suicide....


----------



## martint235 (23 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> My local kebabay, with seating and toilet, will be open till 3am, so yeh, not a problem... Which is right near my office, with more toilets... then again, at that time of night, the world is our toilet...
> 
> But my big worry, is the Cromwell Road, on a Friday night, is suicide....


 No it's not!! And anyway 'Teef kindly offered to lead us out to the A30.


----------



## rb58 (23 Aug 2012)

But does 'Teef know where the kebab shop is?


----------



## martint235 (23 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> But does 'Teef know where the kebab shop is?


 Probably. Have you seen the size of him?


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Probably. Have you seen the size of him?


 
They do veggie Kebabs?

Fine, be like that.. I do hope you have told swmbo that you plan to ride lelly down a three lane speeding death trap on a Friday night, when you will be surrounded by tipsy drivers and Addison Lee convoys....


----------



## martint235 (23 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> They do veggie Kebabs?
> 
> Fine, be like that.. I do hope you have told swmbo that you plan to ride lelly down a three lane speeding death trap on a Friday night, when you will be surrounded by tipsy drivers and Addison Lee convoys....


It'll be ok!!!


----------



## rb58 (23 Aug 2012)

It'll be okay if we don't go down the Cromwell Road. I'm following 'Teef or Davy.....!


----------



## martint235 (23 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> It'll be okay if we don't go down the Cromwell Road. I'm following 'Teef or Davy.....!


I thought you were following me? Turncoat!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

Is there a starting list yet? I'm knackered and want an easy ride!
So far, there's:
Me
You
Him
The Gammon Maker aka Davy
+ Pete studying O Level sycling and...


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Here are the latest runners and riders:

*OUT * 
Ross
Martin T
Martin F
Charlie
Mark
Davy ? (To Egham)
*BACK*
Ross
Martin T
Martin F (I think)
Stuart
Charlie
Eddie
Mark
Pete (To Alsford)
Davy (from Gomshall)
Anthony (from Gomshall)
I had another couple of expressions of interest, but these are not yet confirmed.
I'm sending a PM with my mobile number to all those who's I don't already have, requesting the same in return.
To confirm. Leaving Hyde Park Corner (and not down the Cromwell Road) at Midnight tonight, then leaving Winchester station at 9.00am tomorrow morning.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

Me, you, Ross, Mark One, not sure who else.

Davy is joining us for lunch tomorrow


----------



## dand_uk (24 Aug 2012)

Hi guys, Is there room for one more newbie roadie? I'm based in Southampton so would be doing the Winchester-> London bit.

Anyone going to be travelling to Waterloo or Clapham junction after finishing in Croydon?


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

dand_uk said:


> Hi guys, Is there room for one more newbie roadie? I'm based in Southampton so would be doing the Winchester-> London bit.
> 
> Anyone going to be travelling to Waterloo or Clapham junction after finishing in Croydon?


Yep - room for another one. You have a PM.
I'm sure there'll be one or two heading into central London.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

I thought everyone was heading to Central Londres! I guess it is time to look at the route...ah, maybe later.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> Here are the latest runners and riders:
> 
> *OUT *
> Ross
> ...


 
As I can see teef is on the ride, I dont think you all need me to guide you out, but if you do, please let me know.....


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I thought everyone was heading to Central Londres! I guess it is time to look at the route...ah, maybe later.


Is there a GPS of the return lurking anywhere, ta?


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Is there a GPS of the return lurking anywhere, ta?


 
From Croydon? Just head North buddy... no Garmin tomfoolery needed for that...


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> Here are the latest runners and riders:
> 
> *OUT *
> Ross
> ...


 
I can't make this one chaps but may the tailwind be with you!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> From Croydon? Just head North buddy... no Garmin tomfoolery needed for that...


Is that how you directed our treasured incoming guests toward the Olympics, Mr GamesMaker? I'm impressed! 
Croydon?  - I'll be asleep by the roadside long before then.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Is there a GPS of the return lurking anywhere, ta?


Here you go Teef. 
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1610663

From Croydon to central London is a simple as, well, a simple thing. I can direct you, but there are others going back to central London too.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> As I can see teef is on the ride, I dont think you all need me to guide you out, but if you do, please let me know.....


No worries Davy. We'll find our own kebab shop. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Is that how you directed our treasured incoming guests toward the Olympics, Mr GamesMaker? I'm impressed!
> Croydon?  - I'll be asleep by the roadside long before then.


 
Indeed it was. The general gist was to point in the approximate location in the full belief there will be another dozen GM's on the route to correct the direction. Just smile and point!


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> Here you go Teef.
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1610663
> 
> From Croydon to central London is a simple as, well, a simple thing. I can direct you, but there are others going back to central London too.


 
Is there a reason for doing White Downs Lane?? Am prefering to be on the fixie so I will pass at this part and carry on the flatter option and meet you silly hill climbing lot outside Boxhill & West Humble station..


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Aug 2012)

I might come and wave you guys off. I've not done a London night ride in a while


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is there a reason for doing White Downs Lane?? Am prefering to be on the fixie so I will pass at this part and carry on the flatter option and meet you silly hill climbing lot outside Boxhill & West Humble station..


I asked this a while back and it's because everyone is scared of the Dorking road.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is there a reason for doing White Downs Lane?? Am prefering to be on the fixie so I will pass at this part and carry on the flatter option and meet you silly hill climbing lot outside Boxhill & West Humble station..


It's nicer than the A25 on a Saturday lunchtime. That stretch of A25 is narrow, yet fast with a several kick ups that slow cyclists down. I've ridden it several times and never felt safe.
Having said that, if there's been a lot of rain, you can get quite a lot of debris washing out onto White Downs which can make it 'entertaining' too!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is there a reason for doing White Downs Lane?? Am prefering to be on the fixie so I will pass at this part and carry on the flatter option and meet you silly hill climbing lot outside Boxhill & West Humble station..


The ride is scheduled to come down Chapel Lane - I went up that in torrential rain on an artistic return from Brighton once...not a happy bunnykins. Are you going to Croyditz afterwards Davy - I like heading for Epsom - the racecourse vista is immaculate and from there twiddle about to Kingston / Feltham and up the A312 for me, right for you. I'll see how I feel - if I can feel anything that is.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I might come and wave you guys off. I've not done a London night ride in a while


Excellent! How far will you be cycling with us then.......


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> I asked this a while back and it's because everyone is scared of the Dorking road.


Not everyone. Just me.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> Excellent! How far will you be cycling with us then.......


 
At the moment I'm just wandering down to the Arch, chat for a bit then wave you guys off and head back to Balham. Plans might change a bit when (if) I arrive


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> At the moment I'm just wandering down to the Arch, chat for a bit then wave you guys off and head back to Balham. *Plans might change a bit when (if) I arrive*


That'll be Winchester then.....


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Aug 2012)

Not on a singlespeed it won't


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I might come and wave you guys off. I've not done a London night ride in a while


Hopefully you are getting out a lot in the daytime then! (People always tell me I need to get out more - I presume this is what they mean)


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> The ride is scheduled to come down Chapel Lane - I went up that in torrential rain on an artistic return from Brighton once...not a happy bunnykins. *Are you going to Croyditz afterwards Davy - I like heading for Epsom* - the racecourse vista is immaculate and from there twiddle about to Kingston / Feltham and up the A312 for me, right for you. I'll see how I feel - if I can feel anything that is.


 
I was thinking about that as I dont mind, infact, ill be relishing getting up the zig zag on the fixie, but, if we head that way, we could stop off Brentford/Isleworth area, for beersies..? See how we feel tomorrow. My only time contraint is getting back to the dog for about half 6...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Not on a singlespeed it won't


Use gears then!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I was thinking about that as I dont mind, infact, ill be relishing getting up the zig zag on the fixie, but, if we head that way, we could stop off Brentford/Isleworth area, for beersies..? See how we feel tomorrow. My only time contraint is getting back to the dog for about half 6...


Why? Does the dog want to go for a beer, or are you taking it to the cinema? I realise a can of Chum and a drink of water is a cheap date, Davy, but that's plain ridiculous!


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Use gears then!


 
The SS ensures I don't get mad ideas about heading to Winchester. Phew!


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Well, the weather forecast seems to have improved. Heavy showers, warm, tailwind for the return leg. Warm and wet is never a good combination when choosing which jacket to take......


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> I asked this a while back and it's because everyone is scared of the Dorking road.


 
But youre doing the suicidal stretch of the A4??


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Why? Does the dog want to go for a beer, or are you taking it to the cinema? I realise a can of Chum and a drink of water is a cheap date, Davy, but that's plain ridiculous!


 
No, being indoors all day, I run the risk of him pooping/wetting the carpets...


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> But youre doing the suicidal stretch of the A4??


Relying on Teef to steer us round that stretch.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

*OUT & BACK*
 Ross 
Martin T 
 Martin F 
 Charlie
 Mark 

 *BACK ONLY*
 Stuart 
 Eddie 
 Dand_uk (Dan?)
Chanelle 
Dan 
 Pete (To Alsford) 
Davy (from Gomshall)


----------



## redjedi (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I was thinking about that as I dont mind, infact, ill be relishing getting up the zig zag on the fixie, but, if we head that way, *we could stop off Brentford/Isleworth area, for beersies..*? See how we feel tomorrow. My only time contraint is getting back to the dog for about half 6...


 
If you do, give me a call and I'll come and join you. I may even drag that two wheeled thingy out of the shed.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

redjedi said:


> If you do, give me a call and I'll come and join you. I may even drag that two wheeled thingy out of the shed.


 
Excellant... you could guide us to a pub in Brentford where we wont return to our bikes and see it mounted on bricks with the wheels missing...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> No, being indoors all day, I run the risk of him pooping/wetting the carpets...


Same as you then?


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Same as you then?


 
Only on a Saturday...


----------



## redjedi (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Excellant... you could guide us to a pub in Brentford where we wont return to our bikes and see it mounted on bricks with the wheels missing...


I would have you guide you out of Brentford in that case.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

redjedi said:


> I would have you guide you out of Brentford in that case.


 You could even come along for the whole ride and then we'd only be missing Arallsopp from the Wootton Bassett team


----------



## dand_uk (24 Aug 2012)

Dumb question - should I bring a lock? Also how would we be stopping every hour or so to stock up on water? I only have one water bottle!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

dand_uk said:


> Dumb question - should I bring a lock? Also how would we be stopping every hour or so to stock up on water? I only have one water bottle!


You can only drink small amounts riding along at 20mph - don't worry, you'll have enough.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

dand_uk said:


> Dumb question - should I bring a lock? Also how would we be stopping every hour or so to stock up on water? I only have one water bottle!


I usually have a small cafe lock. I find anything bigger weighs me down when we're cruising along at 25mph


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

dand_uk said:


> Dumb question - should I bring a lock? Also how would we be stopping every hour or so to stock up on water? I only have one water bottle!


There'll be opportunities to fill up on water bottles - shops, cafes etc. although to be fair the route is quite 'rural' so it won't be that often.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> I usually have a small cafe lock. I find anything bigger weighs me down when we're cruising along at 25mph


I find water weighs me down once we start turning 30mph and above...I'll just bring an aerodynamic hip flask (I wish I had aerodynamic hips though)


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> But youre doing the suicidal stretch of the A4??


Will you give up going on about that! Have I ever got you killed yet?


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Will you give up going on about that! Have I* eve* got you killed yet?


 
Have you what? I fear for your sanity long Martin.. This whole giving up the drink malarky has lead you to all sorts of ponders and thrill seekings... ild get back on the wagon...


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Have you what? I fear for your sanity long Martin.. This whole giving up the drink malarky has lead you to all sorts of ponders and thrill seekings... ild get back on the wagon...


I've never put you in danger yet. And I am on the wagon


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

I can't decide which socks to wear. If I wear Sealskinz and they don't get wet inside I'll have nice dry feet all night. If they do get wet inside, they'll never dry out and I'll have wet feet until I get home. Or I wear ordinary socks and they may get wet but they'll dry out. Hmm.


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

I have a plan which worked well on the famous Emsworth deluge. Start with Seal Skins, then if they get wet inside (and it stops raining) whip put the dry pair of socks and two plastic bags from my back pocket. Dry socks under plastic bags = dry feet.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> I have a plan which worked well on the famous Emsworth deluge. Start with Seal Skins, then if they get wet inside (and it stops raining) whip put the dry pair of socks and two plastic bags from my back pocket. Dry socks under plastic bags = dry feet.


I don't remember Emsworth being that wet. I did however have other things to worry about by the end of the ride which may have pushed it from my mind.

It's looking dry in SE London at the mo, might get away with it.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Aug 2012)

Good luck everyone. I'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## CharlieB (24 Aug 2012)

Well, it's absolutely p1551ng it down in Chesham at the mo, but I'm on my way. Anyone, or their cat, got a forecast for the rest of the night?


----------



## rb58 (24 Aug 2012)

Wet Charlie. It'll be wet! It's chucking it down in Bexley too, but the Met office says drying up (a bit) over night before showers return tomorrow for the return leg.
See you in a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

Just finished tipping down here and is moving north... so you may all be ok.....for a while.
really peeved I am missing this... with new bike an' all.
God speed ya'll.


----------



## StuAff (24 Aug 2012)

In view of the forecasts (all agree wet and windy- and bear in mind that I was intending to ride to Winchester and back from Surrey, so all directions are bad for me!), I'm going to bail. Hope the weathermen have got it wrong for you!
Take care and have fun, I hope.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

Wow, spoke to soon.. another downpour hitting.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

The downpours are meant to be out of the way by midnight. I think we may just be riding on damp roads.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> The downpours are meant to be out of the way by midnight. I think we may just be riding on damp roads.


 

Fingers crossed that the case mate..


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2012)

Right. Dressed and heading out shortly.


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2012)

Was a bit when I got up this morning, but signs of it clearing up now. Off to find some bedraggled CCers shortly.


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2012)

PpPete said:


> Was a bit when I got up this morning, but signs of it clearing up now. Off to find some bedraggled CCers shortly.


Ok in McDs watching it rain


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2012)

Well, am early and still waiting for everyone to arrive, what's a first! Lovely part of the world this, but going down down whitedown lane, at 5mph, on a fixed gear, scary, very scary! Sod going back up it!


----------



## PpPete (25 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well, am early and still waiting for everyone to arrive, what's a first! Lovely part of the world this, but going down down whitedown lane, at 5mph, on a fixed gear, scary, very scary! Sod going back up it!


 
You might wait a while. Chanelle had an elbow/tarmac interface moment early on, so could be a bit slow.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2012)

Bloody hell!
Thank you, Ross, for leading this ride with talent and aplomb. Leading from the front and seeing it through to the close in Croydon, despite everything that happened.
Iron man - thankfully he suffered fools gladly. 
A big welcome to Chanelle with First Dan and to Second Dan, from Portsmouth. As Pete mentioned, Chanelle had a nasty fall but recovered and continued until her confidence in the driving rain was tested once too often...the Surrey Hills are unforgiving at the best of times. Once the damage has healed, they'll be back for more. Also new to the party is Dan from Portsmouth...a very competent cyclist. Three new bloods and perfectly suited to the CC/FNR repartie - well done all of you, the weather was sh1t for a lot of the time - starting at 22:30 on Friday and it was still tumbling five mins ago when I cleaned my bicycle. Summertime, when the livin' is easy...
Today's ride was like this:






And there was a lot of balls along the way. (TallMart's "Google Goggles" were most helpful in identifying this collection of geodesic style domes...he'll explain, I'm sure)





And a back view (that' all we saw most of the time!) of Ross - super chap and top cyclist.


----------



## Trickedem (25 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> And a back view (that' all we saw most of the time!) of Ross - super chap and top cyclist.
> 
> View attachment 11979


This is a view I am very familiar with. Thanks Ross for taking over and leading such a tough ride. Well done everyone else for completing it. 
I look forward to hearing whether you found the tunnel and whether you did Whitedown. I went out for a short ride today with 2 of my sons and we got soaked, so I was thinking of how you were getting on with the weather.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

yep, well done all.
I only manages to get out for all of 5 minutes today to test ride the new bike...would have loved for it to have done a proper test like this ride.


----------



## StuAff (25 Aug 2012)

That was quite clearly a tough one....well done guys and gal.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2012)

Tunnel found, White Down avoided due to inclement weather (politest way I could put that, Tim) a great route which needed dry weather (it is August ffs ) Pete enlightened us on tunnelology and it started off superbly. Ross, Second Dan, Eddie were the hardiest...I left them heading for Box Hill and a downhill in a downpour I suspect. Hard going - some fab. houses to be noseyed at too 
In short, I hate you for killing my legs, Tim.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> yep, well done all.
> I only manages to get out for all of 5 minutes today to test ride the new bike...would have loved for it to have done a proper test like this ride.


 A few rides first I would suggest - it was an enjoyable tough one, Ian (for me anyway) Ross just munched everything that came his way - like a pac man.
And praise for McDodos - a nice way to spend two and a half hours, warm, super glove and cap hand driers, and coffee.


----------



## User10571 (25 Aug 2012)

Sounds like a bit of an epic ride to me.....
Wish I'd been there....

Well done all


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

This picture is missing a pile of unread newspaper and an untouched mug of tea etc.
That was a deeply unconscious sleep.


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2012)

Well have now had 12 hours sleep. It was a flipping tough ride, you certainly needed flippers. The ride itself was very good. As Teef nosying at some fantastic houses, would love to know who lives in them and how I can make a place in their will.

Well done to those that completed it. That took more than I had. I think that's only the 2nd ride where I've bailed during the ride but when I'm having lunch at 4pm quite aways from home it makes me incredibly grumpy. When I had to stop myself smacking the barman for being a t****r over the menu I knew it was time to go home. Got the train from Dorking but it was still 7pm when I got in.

Exceptional well done to Chanelle who kept going despite having donated a fair amount of the claret stuff. The hill in Ewhurst (I think) was a toughie but she just kept going.


----------



## Mark One (26 Aug 2012)

Feeling better after twelve hours sleep. And I must say it took me nearly that long to clean my bike this morning.

Thanks to all for a great ride there and back. It was a great route in both directions - out for the lack of traffic and quiet roads, and back for some beautiful country lanes. The return leg in particular would be well worth doing again on dry and sunny roads. Well done Tim for designing that ride!

After I left you at the pub, I too wussd out of White Downs on the way home, and (just about) managed Coombe Bottom instead. Then true to form for the weekend, it deluged for the last 45 minutes until I got home.

Big thanks to Ross for your leadership (in both senses of the word) on the ride to London.

Finally, good luck to Chanelle and Dan on your Newcastle to London ride. I hope you stay drier than we all did yesterday!


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2012)

I think I'll file that ride under 'challenging'. But it was worth the effort. It's a cracking route and really deserves sunshine and cloudless skies. 

I had a pre-taste of what was to come when I had to deal with a puncture in Deptford (not an ideal place to puncture) on my way up to HPC for the start - and just at the time the heavens opened causing me to arrive at the rendevous soaked to my toes. The puncture made me late for the off, so I didn't get much chance to try and persuade Sonia to make the trip with us - she had come to wave us off, but had some feeble excuse along the lines of only having one gear on her bike. Nice to see you though Sonia. Maybe next time we'll peruade you to come too! (perhaps if we all only had one gear on our bike next time you might come along?)

So, the mini-peloton of Charlie, Mark, myself and a double helping of Martins headed out of The Smoke. And not down the Cromwell Road. I have to say I was a little nervous of Tall Martin's chosen route down to Winchester - A30 - but it was splendid. Thank you Martin! We were guided out of central London by Big Martin, then it was empty roads all the way. No hills and pretty good road surfaces made for good going. And the threatened headwind didn't materialise until we were almost in Winchester, although when it arrived it was accompanied by the first of only two significant downpours on the ride, which ensured we arrived nice and wet. We spent a pleasant half an hour or at an all night garage drinking coffee and consuming various M&S fare watching a succession of mildly drunk people arrive in taxis to grab a post-session sandwich whilst the cab waited outside for them. Quite funny really - they obviuously don't have kebab shops in that part of Surrey, only M&S will do.

Cappuccinos at the station cafe were taken, before we decamped to McDonalds for a couple of hours of porridge and assorted other fare, as well as power naps, glove/sock/hat drying. Pete duly arrived and brought with him blue skies and a sense of direction and we made our way back to the station for The Main Event. It's always good to meet new riders, so a big welcome to Chanelle and Dan. And Dan too. And old friends as well, Eddie! Pete guided us expertly through the 'tunnel' and then we were out in the country proper. Along lovely rolling lanes; past the Watercress beds before the head of the ride were fortunate to arrive at the Watercress line just as one the steam trains passed under the bridge. A Magic Moment. We stopped to admire "God's golf balls" and trundled onwards. Picture box villages, gentle climbs led to descents made challening by the amount of rain-washed debris on the road. Along the way, punctures were dealt with, Chanelle took a tumble - although this did seem to galvanise her effort and I take my hat off to her as she seemed to get stronger as the ride lengthened; and friends departed. Firstly Pete who headed off to a family celebration, then when we did eventually arrive at Gomshall for lunch - to tables expertly reserved for us by Davy - Mark, Charlie and Tall Martin headed homeward, leaving just 6 of us to continue on to Box Hill. 

We left Davy at Gomshall waiting for the newly arrived rain to stop - I think he may have been there for some time! Eschewing White Downs Lane on the grounds that there would be likely be too much debris, we headed straight for Dorking where the rain finally got to Chanelle and Dan who opted for the train option, assisted by Martin. Leaving three of us to tackle Boxhill - me, Eddie. And Dan too. The rain stopped, the hill was conquered and Chipstead Valley road was a traffic-free delight (road closed to cars) and we made quick time to Croydon and trains for Eddie. And Dan too. And there was just me. 

I made it home at 7pm. Still wet, just a bit tired. And very dirty. But very content. 175 miles on the clock.

The learning? Two things. Have a contingency plan for a food stop if the ride gets slow (although I was loathe to abandon Davy who was waiting for us). Skin is waterproof.

A big thank you to all who came along for your cheery good spirits in adversity. And your company. To people who marked the corners - especially Eddie, Charlie and Mark who took more than their fair share - thank you. To Pete for sparing us a repeat of last year's 'tour de roundabout' and getting us out of Winchester - thank you - I hope the party was good.

And Chanelle. We need photos!

Keep pedalling folks.

Ross


----------



## ttcycle (26 Aug 2012)

Damn it, only just seen the posts by Davy and tall Martin- I am on here so infrequently I missed them!
Nevermind, next time!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

I agree with you about the chocolate box villages, Ross - a lot of thatch (far more than has ever been spotted upon my head for example) and some tremendous formal gardens surrounding impressive residences. If anyone remembers it, I particularly liked the massive chalet style residence that looked as though it was made of teak throughout...although I wouldn't be fussy if I ended up with a sprawling cottage painted in Orchid White with Eau-de-nil shutters and garage doors, Bentley in the drive, ride-on lawnmower parked by the back door as the gardener was eating breakfast served by the maid as the butler was cleaning his wellingtons...that sort of life I could get used to again 
Don't be shy about revealing the results of you 'Googlegoggles' TallMart - otherwise we will 'have to elaborate' 
My legs today were there in spirit only.


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2012)

Oh yes I'd forgotten about Google Goggles. For those of you not in the know, Google Goggles is an app where, theoretically, you point your phone camera at an object and the app tells you what it is. So a Rubin statue for example or a Turner painting. It is also rumoured to work on everyday objects. However I pointed it at some mysterious listening station type white balls and was offered a choice of deckchair, flipflops or something else.

I still haven't discovered that the place is. Unsurprisingly, Google Maps does not name it. It's just outside Oakhanger if anyone else wants to investigate.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

An Anglepoise lamp was the third one! Close but no cigar golfball.  Who cares - it was all good fun, you misery. Dorking Station was a welcome refuge for Chanelle, Dan and self. Our peace was only spoiled by Timmy Toybike, who joined the train to Raynes Park, having decided to risk the rain eventually.
At Waterloo there followed an epic verbal with a 'revenue protection officer' - only terminated by a) my offer to buy three Clapham Junction to Waterloo legs and b) by instructing my 'lawyer' (Dan) to "write immediately to Boris Johnson and expose this farce" etc.
I'm sure it was just the employee's good nature and Chanell's pleading look that won the day though - he fetched the keys and let us out gratis. A ticket to 'All London Terminals' does not necessarily mean being able to travel from Dorking to Waterloo...that well-known suburban station.


----------



## iLB (26 Aug 2012)

None other than a satellite tracking station.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> None other than a satellite tracking station.


Yes. We know that...now the google link(s) please Oh geographer man!


----------



## iLB (26 Aug 2012)

Google goggles http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Glass


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c6W4CCU9M4


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

I felt sure it was a design guru listening station...hence the anglepoise, flip-flops and deckchair options arriving on TallMart's 'phone!


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2012)

There was a link in my report to Wikipedia entry for RAF Oakhanger. Linky


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> There was a link in my report to Wikipedia entry for RAF Oakhanger. Linky


Thank you. Another example of Ross on 'why'?


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> There was a link in my report to Wikipedia entry for RAF Oakhanger. Linky


I think RAF Oakhangar was the place on the right hand side with all the fences though. That had a lot of signs saying Paradigm.


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2012)

That's the place. You could see God's Golf Balls as we went past.


----------



## dand_uk (27 Aug 2012)

Hey guys thanks for leading a great ride! It was nice to just ride without having to check the map at every junction. 

The route was quiet and scenic and I enjoyed tackling box hill, it's just a shame that the weather was pants!

Was good to meet you all too. Considering joining a FNRTTC now....

Catch ya later.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2012)

Well done, Dan! Just for fun, you should have tried a trip to Ashford, Kent and back today, with another bunch of CC herberts...it's tipping down in NW London - I'm sure they will be 'bathed in glorious sunshine'..he heh! Yesterday morning I had to change my pedals because my 'a' pair of road shoes were still seemingly crying...they were too wet to waddle!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2012)

As a postscript, we were lucky enough to meet the racing boa constrictor that is Davywalnuts. he had reserved us all some tables in the garden so that we could bask in sunshine while eating a plate of al fresco and chips. During the previous evening, Davy's dietary preferences came up in conversation and I recounted the tale of his first ride with me...all those malt loaves in a small rucsack...ah memories eh Davy - speeding along the Hayes by Pass. Davy and I have been 'close' for a few years now, and it is with pleasure that I reveal the source of his kebabapaedia. This van was parked under his window, dispensing delicacies at that 'certain hour' ie: when the stagger home from the pub is nigh on complete, or the midnight munchies take a hold...the scents wafting through the bedroom window was often too hot to handle for the Davy nasal organ...Here is man and trophy, with Igor the dispenser of warm pouches.


----------



## CharlieB (27 Aug 2012)

Better late than never. Thoroughly enjoyed both legs of this one - an almost completely deserted A30 going down. Would have been interesting to make the route down via Stonehenge as alluded to on past rides. That would have been spooky in the early hours.
A testing, wiggly ride back that went up and down quite a lot through some wonderful lanes and villages.
Thank you all, and well done to Chanelle, who on the surface at any rate, showed a brave face from her mishap early in the day.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 12037


 
That, is a excellant picture. Reminds me of the start of my CC journey.. and, its great to too how much better my legs are now.. Tis a shame though, that Kebab Van disappeared a few years again, just vanished.. sorta like a case of who doner-it....


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Aug 2012)

Anyhow, great lil ride that was, througherly enjoyed the trip down and the looks of astonishment that I was in that neck on the woods and hills from passing cyclist at me riding a fixie, was much fun. 

Great to meet newbies and the old folk and am hoping CharlieB's wife appeals to her better nature as I am sure he now wants a n+1 after have a ride on my, ahem, toy bike, ahem!!

I like that pub. Bit on the posher side of prices, but nice none the less. 

Now, back to that hill, Whitedown lane.. put it this way, ild consider Ditchling on the fixie, but not that beast.. I was looking at my speed and noting down the days figures once I had got home and dried off and was shocked to see a top speed of 35.7mph... now, by my scheme of things, thats slow, but on the fixie, that makes my rpm at 152 and that was going down the shallower part of that hill... my head, was actually in front of the front wheel on the steepest parts going down.. yuck!


----------



## Chanelle Weller (28 Aug 2012)

Hi everyone!!

I just wanted to thank you all for your support on Saturday! I was very impressed with your rapid first aid skills and would never have made it to Woking if it wasn't for a number of you encouraging me on! Sorry that I slowed the pace down a little, I hope that you will let us join you again, as we really enjoyed ourselves!!!

Update on my injuries; leg is scratched to pieces and bruised but healing fine. Arm on the other hand is not as happy! Went to A and E on Saturday evening to check it wasn't broken; waited 3 hours before I felt too tired and dismissed myself before having an X-ray! Was in lots of pain on Sunday and it started to look very red and swollen, so went back to hospital on Monday; had an x-ray this time which revealed no broken bones but LOTS of gravel inside my arm! Was sent home with a weeks course of antibiotics and an evil looking 'scrubber' to clean my wound. Dan had the pleasure of picking out the gravel last night and I am now hoping the infection subsides ASAP!

Pictures to follow later, once I've braved taking my dressing off again!!


----------



## rb58 (28 Aug 2012)

Glad you're healing well Chanelle. And glad you and Dan both enjoyed yourselves too. It's always good to welcome new folks to a Cycle Chat ride. I thought you both rode very strongly, so you have nothing to apologise for. You should check out a FNRttC and (as you're in central London) the Sunday London Ride which you'd probably enjoy too. (There are Cycle Chat threads for both). 
Cheers
Ross


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2012)

Chanelle Weller said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I just wanted to thank you all for your support on Saturday! I was very impressed with your rapid first aid skills and would never have made it to Woking if it wasn't for a number of you encouraging me on! Sorry that I slowed the pace down a little, I hope that you will let us join you again, as we really enjoyed ourselves!!!
> 
> ...


Good stuff!
The wet was not a problem to our intrepid voyager with her lucky charms...even easier after the road rash baptism as she would have been a 'cross Chanelle fairy'. But hey! Brave person - and Dan too, for recovering the tarmac from your arm. Make sure it finds its way back to Hampshire Council, Roads Dept. 
As Ross mentions, there are various playtimes to chose from...probably you'll be up for the SMRbtH while First Dan lolls around at the various waterfront bars familiarising himself with the cycling etiquette that prevails among all the 'soaks'.


----------



## martint235 (29 Aug 2012)

rb58 said:


> Glad you're healing well Chanelle. And glad you and Dan both enjoyed yourselves too. It's always good to welcome new folks to a Cycle Chat ride. I thought you both rode very strongly, so you have nothing to apologise for. You should check out a FNRttC and (as you're in central London) the Sunday London Ride which you'd probably enjoy too. (There are Cycle Chat threads for both).
> Cheers
> Ross


 Wot he says ^^^

I'd certainly give some thought to an FNRttC before your mammoth Newcastle trip as it'll give you some practice at night riding.

Keep an eye on the Informal Rides forum as there's frequently rides posted up in there for example there's currently a Southsea ride and a ride to Lewes/Bexhill in Sept. There's also a run round the Olympic Road Race route on 20th Sept (Thursday)


----------



## Chanelle Weller (1 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well!

Dan and I are ready for our big cycle this weekend coming! We've put some serious mileage in since we last saw you and feel like it's actually possible!! I thought you might be interested to look through our route, just incase you could be tempted to join us for any of it! Let me know if you could be tempted and I can send you the timings of our weekend, so you know when we will be where.

http://goo.gl/maps/eLI9p

Oh, and lastly, you will be impressed to know gunk and debris are still coming out my elbow! I piece of bark exploded out while a was teaching this morning- lovely!

Here is a pic of it a few weeks ago; AFTER my 10 day antibiotic course...


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2012)

Good luck! And enjoy! 

Not sure it's normal to still be having stuff come out of a wound a month later


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2012)

Yes - good luck. You had a tough induction into the art of rolling over tarmac...using the bicycle tyres will make it a doddle. Go for it, both!


----------



## Trickedem (2 Oct 2012)

Have a great ride. I hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2012)

Depending on what people think, we could ride out along the A5 to meet you. Peeps??


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Oct 2012)

Chanelle Weller said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all well!
> 
> Dan and I are ready for our big cycle this weekend coming! We've put some serious mileage in since we last saw you and feel like it's actually possible!! I thought you might be interested to look through our route, just incase you could be tempted to join us for any of it! Let me know if you could be tempted and I can send you the timings of our weekend, so you know when we will be where.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/eLI9p


 
Unless you've got a specific reason for the route after St Albans, going off via North Mymms and the A1000, I'd urge you to reconsider. That whole stretch down to North Barnet isn't very wide and isn't fun to cycle on, due to the traffic. Seeing as you're reversing the route of the 1st day of LonJog, after St Albans, I'd just stick on the A5183/A5, or if you want some lanes, the B5378, and then cut across around Mill Hill to end up in East Finchley.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Oct 2012)

Chanelle Weller said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all well!
> 
> Dan and I are ready for our big cycle this weekend coming! We've put some serious mileage in since we last saw you and feel like it's actually possible!! I thought you might be interested to look through our route, just incase you could be tempted to join us for any of it! Let me know if you could be tempted and I can send you the timings of our weekend, so you know when we will be where.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/eLI9p


 
Unless you've got a specific reason for the route after St Albans, going off via North Mymms and the A1000, I'd urge you to reconsider. That whole stretch of the A1000 down to North Barnet isn't very wide and isn't fun to cycle on, due to the traffic. After you cross the A1(M) on Tollgate Road, turn right onto a lovely lane parallel to the motorway heading south and then cut through Dancers Hill to North Barnet. 

Alternatively, if you want a slightly shorter route, seeing as you're reversing the route of the 1st day of LonJog, after St Albans, either just stick on the A5183/A5 for a bit, or if you want some lanes, the B5378, and then cut across around Mill Hill to end up in East Finchley.


----------

